# Nitecore charger no more!



## DarkSide (1/8/15)

Just thought I would share the demise of my Nitecore UM20 USB charger. Was busy charging the batteries for the Subox mini, charger plugged into my laptop, smelt a burning smell, only thing close to my laptop was the charger, when I picked it up, was damn hot, immediately pulled the USB connection and pulled out the Sony batteries.
Mt father-in-law, an electrician, tested the batteries, these check out, no damage, only the charger a write-off.
Damn shame, now I need a new charger and will stay away from Nitecore until someone tells me different.
Be careful even with an USB device!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (1/8/15)

best is to build them yourself imho. then you know if the workmanship is up to spec


----------



## capetocuba (1/8/15)

Well I have only good things to say about Nitecore chargers. Have an i2 for nearly 2 years, it's my spare now. Have a D4 for over 6 months. Never a moments problem. Both quality chargers.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## zadiac (1/8/15)

DarkSide said:


> Just thought I would share the demise of my Nitecore UM20 USB charger. Was busy charging the batteries for the Subox mini, charger plugged into my laptop, smelt a burning smell, only thing close to my laptop was the charger, when I picked it up, was damn hot, immediately pulled the USB connection and pulled out the Sony batteries.
> Mt father-in-law, an electrician, tested the batteries, these check out, no damage, only the charger a write-off.
> Damn shame, now I need a new charger and will stay away from Nitecore until someone tells me different.
> Be careful even with an USB device!



Get an Efest Luc4. Awesome charger. Can take it in the car and can charge other devices as well with a usb output. Charges 4 channels at 1amp simultaneously.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (1/8/15)

Hmm like that charge indicator on top


----------



## shabbar (1/8/15)

no problems with my nitecore aswell , been in use for 2 years now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (1/8/15)

I've been using my Nitecore D2 for almost a year now and have no issues. I am actually planning on purchasing a Nitecore D4 in the near future.


----------



## Silver (1/8/15)

Hi @DarkSide

Sorry to hear about your charger

I dont know about the um20 model you had

But as the other guys above have said, i have had good service from nitecore chargers

My i4 has been going for nearly as long as i have been vaping - about 18 months - without a single problem. I have only used it while plugged in to the mains though - havent tried it in the car charger mode

And my i2 has been going for about a year. It does make a very slight buzzing noise which irritates me a bit if i am working in a quiet environment, but it hasnt had any problem with charging.

Only thing i have noticed is my i4 charges my batteries to about 4.20 to 4.22V V whereas the i2 only charges them to about 4.18. But not a problem.

Maybe you got a dud unit.


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/8/15)

Yeah I had a nitecore i4 for over a year no issues. Its still going strong with a new owner. I was so impressed I upgraded to the D4.


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

zadiac said:


> Get an Efest Luc4. Awesome charger. Can take it in the car and can charge other devices as well with a usb output. Charges 4 channels at 1amp simultaneously.



My nitecore d2 is a workhorse but I'm checking this out when I get another. I need more bays.


----------



## stevie g (2/8/15)

my i2 failed on one port after using it with the car adaptor. Now it is a one port charger.


----------

